# Photos of impostor honey being sold in HEB



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

Seeing as how they are using a PO box then someone must sort of suspect they know what they are doing is either illegal or unethical. Now... when one does a little cyber sleuthing... one finds in the same area of Texas this:

Kelley N Honey Bee Co
FM 906 W, Paris, TX 
903-732-4540

Which just happens to be 16 miles from the Post Office. According to map quest. 

But... there is a phone number... and someone in the Kelly family is or knows who is doing this. 

I think a call is in order?


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Is the word Honey larger than the word Blend?

http://www.capitol.state.tx.us/statutes/ag.toc.htm
§ 131.081. USE OF "HONEY" ON LABEL. A person may not 
label, sell, or keep, offer, or expose for sale a product identified 
on its label as "honey," "liquid or extracted honey," "strained 
honey," or "pure honey" unless the product consists exclusively of 
pure honey.

Added by Acts 1983, 68th Leg., p. 1884, ch. 350, § 1, eff. Sept. 
1, 1983.


§ 131.082. USE OF BEE, HIVE, OR COMB DESIGN. A person may 
not label, sell, or keep, expose, or offer for sale a product that 
resembles honey and that has on its label a picture or drawing of a 
bee, hive, or comb unless the product consists exclusively of pure 
honey.

Added by Acts 1983, 68th Leg., p. 1884, ch. 350, § 1, eff. Sept. 
1, 1983.


§ 131.083. SALE OF IMITATION HONEY. A person may not 
label, sell, or keep, expose, or offer for sale a product that 
resembles honey and is identified on its label as "imitation 
honey."

Added by Acts 1983, 68th Leg., p. 1884, ch. 350, § 1, eff. Sept. 
1, 1983.


§ 131.084. SALE OF HONEY MIXTURES. (a) A person may not 
label, sell, or keep, expose, or offer for sale a product that 
consists of honey mixed with another ingredient unless:
(1) the product bears a label with a list of 
ingredients; and 
(2) "honey" appears in the list of ingredients in the 
same size type of print as the other ingredients.
(b) A person may not label, sell, or keep, expose, or offer 
for sale a product that contains honey mixed with another 
ingredient and contains in the product name "honey" in a larger size 
of type or print or in a more prominent position than the other 
words in the product name.


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hopefully there is not more to that story. I recall reading some time ago that the Australians were baffled by a sudden increase in honey imports. The story claims that they found the imports in a warehouse near the docks with the barrels being relabled as "Product of Australia" with reloading destination to the US. Actual origin of the honey is claimed to be China. Now the Chinese have similar problems with Varroa etc. but seem to have different chemical approaches against these difficulties. I don't remember the particular chemical that they are claimed to be using but I remember the article saying that this honey with a saturation of it and a certain volume of consumption by a person of that honey can simulate cancer. I think there is a whole lot more lurking in the backgrounds and caution is advisable. I advise people to only buy local honey from the bee-keeper. It might even help with their allergies. Take care and have fun


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

I believe that it does indeed violate this:

"...or in a more prominent position than the other
words in the product name."

Since its on the front label and the only other words are "Texas" and "Blend" with the bold word "Honey" dead center of those... I believe it should be argued that it is in a more prominent position than other words in the product name... plus I think its arguable that the other two words are non descriptive of its fact that its not pure honey. And not only that they are deceptive of that fact.

[ June 23, 2006, 11:31 AM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

The packaging alone (the bear) is deceptive enough to be the
basis for a complaint. Note that the use of the term "Texas Honey
Blend" may be some sort of weasel-wording that allows them
to sell such a product, but the container is clearly intended to
"hide" among pure honey packages.

On the other hand, Texas is where a perfectly good dish like
Wienerschnitzel somehow became "Chicken Fried Steak", so
there is no telling if this mix of muck is what Texans might
prefer to "the real thing".


----------



## snoopybee (Dec 21, 2005)

on the other hand, we might just call it a breaded veal cutlet- but where is the imagination in that


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Chicken Fried steak is not Wienerschitzel. It has no wieners in it







. Don't come down here with that attitude and expect to get fed...


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

The letter may be the same height - but they are wider. It si subtle, but it is there.

Keith


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

sounds like them folks stirred up a bees nest...


----------



## Jim Williamson (Feb 16, 2006)

Jim Fischer says, "On the other hand, Texas is where a perfectly good dish like Wienerschnitzel somehow became "Chicken Fried Steak", so there is no telling if this mix of muck is what Texans might prefer to "the real thing". 


Ross says, "Chicken Fried steak is not Wienerschitzel. It has no wieners in it . Don't come down here with that attitude and expect to get fed...

Jim W. replies ...

Wienerschnitzel isn't a hotdog, Ross.







And Jim Fischer, come on down to Georgia next month for the EAS meeting and we'll feed you real good. I saw you are on the speakers list. I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Coming from one of the lands of Maple Syrup, which used to be a real industry up here, this makes me sick. In MAINE if you go to a diner and order pancakes, you don't get real syrup unless you ask for it and pay extra. Why? because "table syrup" is cheaper and is ACCEPTED AS A SUBSTITUTE. At this point it is accepted as the norm. 
And why is the syrup so much more expensive? Economies of scale - there isn't enough demand for real syrup to support the infrastructure that would be required to support the Sugaring industry the scale that the "table syrup" operates. 
I hope that honey does fall prey to this same dillema.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>I hope that honey does fall prey to this same dillema.<<<<

Why would you hope that???


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Don't forget there's a lot of good German and Polish stock in the Texas hill country...


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

§ 131.084. SALE OF HONEY MIXTURES.

I think he is within the law. The word Honey is in the same case, font and point size as the rest of the name. The font style just makes the word honey longer than blend. Should the font size be smaller to make it the same length as blend? If the font style was such that the word honey was shorter than the word blend, would he have the right to increase the font size to make it the same length as the word blend?

I know this is not what everyone wants to hear. I would like the law to require the word "imitation" or "flavored".

Has anybody called them to complain?

[ June 24, 2006, 09:41 AM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

According to that reading of the law he cannot put the words imitation honey on the label. I fail to see the logic of that

I still believe it can be interpreted that the word honey is in a "more prominent position" on the label. It does not have to be larger font. The key word in that regulaton is "or". Not and or either. If it fails one or the other criteria its illegal. And its placement in the center is the most prominent position. It's interpretive, that clause, and I think most regulators would interpret it that way.

Thank you ladies and gentelmen of the jury, I rest my case.

[ June 24, 2006, 09:49 AM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I think it was designed to be just barely inside the law...Maybe suggest to that it belongs with the sugar

[ June 24, 2006, 05:22 PM: Message edited by: Ross ]


----------



## Apuuli (May 17, 2006)

I notice that instead of having the forbidden pictures of a bee, hive, or comb, they have a picture of a honey whatchamacallit. Although it is not expressly forbidden by law, it is an instrument that is used pretty much only for honey.

It seems that this package is designed to be as deceitful as possible while being within the letter of the law.

It's sickening.

Now someone tell me what NASCAR has to do with honey?


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Heres a few Pictures

opps, sorry posted in wrong place

[ June 25, 2006, 08:28 AM: Message edited by: Velbert ]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

This is not a new occurance in 
grocery marketing. As someone
said Maple Syrup went through
this process. The grocery store
shelves are littered with these
phoney products. Here's a partial
list.

Cranberry Juice ****tail

Welch's Grape Drink

Sunny Deight Orange Drink

Heck just check any of the
"drink" or "****tail" products.

American Cheese Food

Crab Salad (in any Deli, no 
crab just flavored pollack)

Stonyfield Farms Strawberry Stratosphere 
Yosqueeze yogurt (has no berries 
at all and uses beet juice for color)

Quaker Strawberries & Cream and 
Peaches & Cream Oatmeal do not 
contain strawberries or peaches, 
just dried apple bits with artificial color.

Betty Crocker Stir n Bake Carrot 
Cake Mix lists carrot powder 
as the last ingredient, which 
means the cake mix has more salt, 
cinnamon, red dye, xanthan gum, 
and other additives than carrot powder.

Quakers Country Bacon Instant Grits 
(contains no bacon at all)

Quakers Real Butter Instant Grits 
(you guessed it, no butter in it)

Quakers Ham & Cheese Instant Grits 
(no ham and a dusting of cheese powder)

Then there are the "Natural" products!!


----------



## dsquared (Mar 6, 2006)

Just from what I've seen here, I'd bet the local TV news would love to do a story on this one. If this company has somehow skirted the law, it is still a great story about a consumer rip-off, and about a grocery chain willing to peddle an inferior product at ridiculously high prices, that is not the wholesome product they are leading their customers to believe. If this happened in my area, I'd email the info the a TV station.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I will bet this is within the "law".
Most companies have a lawyer on 
board for advise on these issues.


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

I doubt this company is large enough to hire a lawyer. And if they were so certain of its legality I doubt they would be using a PO box but its possible they are for some other reason. I am suspicious of a Kelly farm being located so near them. 


I would call my regulator and have him decide. Since there is an interpretive clause in the law that talks of prominent position, its his job to make a call on it. Then if he decides its legal, send that to your legislators. Show them where the law needs clarification. This is a good example of the laws intent not being able to be enforced if the ruling is that this is legal. It may not be.... one would need to get a ruling on it before one assumes it is. I would not just hand them a victory. I would ask the regulator to rule on it. 

And if I was local I think I would at least call that number of the similar name Honey farm and ask a few questions about it. Just for grins.

[ June 25, 2006, 09:18 AM: Message edited by: cphilip ]


----------



## JP (Jul 10, 2005)

Perhaps it's just me but I always read labels, so I wouldn't be fooled by any of these rip off products. Honey blend sounds like something that would be a mixture of crap with perhaps a smidgeon of honey.


----------



## beebarf (Feb 14, 2003)

I noticed the little honey packets from Kentucky fried chicken are this b.s imposter "corn syrup" honey. "HONEY" is written huge on the package, all the other writting is small !!!! It has a Louisville, Ky. P.O.Box # on it. Anyone know the laws in Kentucky???????? I will try to post a picture of 1 or the packets when my daughter gets home.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> I noticed the little honey packets from 
> Kentucky fried chicken are this b.s imposter 
> "corn syrup" honey.

Yep, they've been doing that for a while at KFC.


http://bee-quick.com/wall/kfc_honey.html


----------



## Morris Forbes (Apr 30, 2006)

There is a 100% honey jar on the shelf at my local HEB with the same address (P.O. Box). A quick search finds the name and number: Kelley Honey Bee Company, F M Rd 906 W, Chicota, TX 75425, Phone: (903) 732-4540. FWIW.


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

As I remember. Complaints were issued over a year ago to Kelly (no resolution), HEB (temporarily removed from shelf) and the health department (label was changed). Unless a person or organization with the talent and pockets to go after adulterations like these gets involved, I think this disturbing trend will continue.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*Imitation Honey found in Target*

Found 'Imitation Honey' on the stores of my local Target. They were real nice when I pointed out it was illegal labeling in Texas but were unsure with how to repond or how to deal with it. I did email them the reference to the statute which is pretty clear since the product was in a queenline shaped jar, the color of honey but contained no honey and was labeled 'imitation honey'. Hopefully educating retailers will help get this stuff off the shelves. 

Honey is not sugar liquid - it contains enzymes, traces of pollen and antioxidents that flavored sugar syrup will never have.

Texas Statute:
Added by Acts 1983, 68th Leg., p. 1884, ch. 350, § 1, eff. Sept. 
1, 1983.

§ 131.083. SALE OF IMITATION HONEY. A person may not 
label, sell, or keep, expose, or offer for sale a product that 
resembles honey and is identified on its label as "imitation 
honey."


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> Found 'Imitation Honey' on the stores of my local Target.

Got any company name, or better yet, photos?


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

The links to the pictures on photobucket don't work. Did you move them?


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

Maine_Beekeeper said:


> Coming from one of the lands of Maple Syrup, which used to be a real industry up here, this makes me sick. In MAINE if you go to a diner and order pancakes, you don't get real syrup unless you ask for it and pay extra. Why? because "table syrup" is cheaper and is ACCEPTED AS A SUBSTITUTE. At this point it is accepted as the norm.
> And why is the syrup so much more expensive? Economies of scale - there isn't enough demand for real syrup to support the infrastructure that would be required to support the Sugaring industry the scale that the "table syrup" operates.
> I hope that honey does fall prey to this same dillema.


Oddly enough here in Quebec we will not allow margerine to have coloring agents in it to make it look like butter. It's white in the tub. Maybe this would help with maple syrup and honey. Imagine clear "maple syrup" or honey it would be far less actractive to consumers.


----------



## paulnewbee1 (Jan 27, 2007)

I found some of the same in Wisconsin all fake Honey corn sryp-
they should not be able to honey on the label it no honey is there


----------



## Reed Honey (Mar 3, 2005)

I think Ray Stroope bought out the Kelly Honey Co.. I am not positive but I have heard this.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Sorry, Troy, I did remove the photos a while back. If you like, I will be happy to re-post them.

Jeffrey


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I came in late and did not see them. No big deal - no need to repost them.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*In NASCAR*



Apuuli said:


> I notice that instead of having the forbidden pictures of a bee, hive, or comb, they have a picture of a honey whatchamacallit. Although it is not expressly forbidden by law, it is an instrument that is used pretty much only for honey.
> 
> It seems that this package is designed to be as deceitful as possible while being within the letter of the law.
> 
> ...


In NASCAR, they fine the driver at least $25K and usually dock some driver AND owner points, usually knocking them down in the chase (championship) standings. If it was an equipment violation, they usually fine the crew chief who makes much less than the driver an similar amount, and now often make HIM sit out a few races. They usually quote something like "infringements" or "actions detrimental to stock car racing..."

I know it wouldn't happen, but I think fair treatment would be to fine the company, and if we want to learn a little from the NASCAR rulebook, mandate that this company cannot put the products on any shelf for some reasonable period of time.

I know this is a pipe-dreaem, but in my opinion it would be fair treatment. I hate phonies.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

dug_6238 said:


> and if we want to learn a little from the NASCAR rulebook,


I agree with what you are suggesting in principle, but what does it say for our nation if our truth in advertizing has to take the lead from NASCAR?

Keith


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*HA*

HA - It may not be much, but it's something. In my book, 1 is still > 0.

But still, I hear ya. Just like in NASCAR, the "Gentleman's Rule" has long since been thrown out.


----------

